# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Comment faire fuir des rats :/

## kevin93

Bonjour,
 j'habite dans un immeuble et en bas il y'a des ras depuis quelque jour je les vois la journée et j'en ai une peur bleue  :: 
Je ne les avais jamais vu et je ne sais pas comment ils sont arriver là !! 

Il y a un SDF qui vit dans la cave et fais ses besoins dedans personne dit rien sauf nous ( on serait trop égoïste au vu des voisins.. ) Comme on leurs dit offrez lui alors vos WC et votre salle de bains les odeurs sont insupportable ( je vous laisse imaginer  ::  )
Pensez vous que ça est un rapport avec lui ou pas ? 

Car a part ça je ne vois aucune raison  :: 

Donc comment les faire fuir j'en vois deux qui se suivent ils sont énorme  ::  mais j'imagine qu'il y'en a bien plus  ::  ! 
Je ne veux bien entendus pas les tués 

Merci d'avance

----------


## sorcierejack

Je ne vois aucun rapport entre le SDF et les rats !! Le raccourci est plutot limite...
 Les rats sont partout, surtout sur Paris, et si tu en as vu 2, je peux t'assurer qu'il y en pleins d'autres. Il faut passer par la dératisation, mais il faut demander aux syndicats ou organisme qui s'occuppe de votre habitation.

----------


## aristraitchat

Ce sont plutôt les égouts qui attirent les rats, il ont de quoi se nourrir et se reproduire sans être dérangés. Des rats il y en a partout, à la ville, à la campagne. ils sont trés intelligents et s'adaptent à tout avec une rapidité déconcertante.
Depuis que nous avons plein de chats , nous n'avons plus de rats visibles.

Pour le SDF il y a certainement de l'aide à lui apporter, demandez à la mairie, il existe des personnes qui viennent  dans les quartiers au secours des gens en difficulté.

----------


## virginy

y'a pas de racourcis : si ce SDF laisse des déchets dans les caves, soit ça attire les rats si il laisse trainer des restes de repas, soit ça les a fait fuir à cause de l'odeur humaine des excréments. y'a pas de jugements, c'est un constat.

pour les rats : à part la dératisation, y'a pas grand chose pour les rats. Fermer les accès, nettoyer les locaux à ordures, eviter les poubelles ouvertes. 

pour le SDF : demander la fermeture des caves et leur nettoyage. Demander à la mairie d'envoyer le samu social pour que cette personne soit prise en charge. Ce n'est pas lui faire un cadeau que la laisser vivre comme ça.

DONC : courrier recommandé au syndic de la propriété pour action globale sur l'état sanitaire de la résidence + appel au samu social ou à la mairie.

----------


## rené la taupe

Je vais choquer mais comment les gens disent rien alors qu il fait "ses besoins" excuse moi mais c est deguelase! sdf ou pas! faut pas poussé merde! perso ca me choc et je le virait deja vous l'acceptez gentillement alors qu il respect!
sinon pour les rat ou meme les souris une astuce (qui faut trouver) mettre des crotte de furets! ca va les faire fuir

----------


## bouba92

Ce post m'interesse aussi, j'ai plein de terriers dans mon jardin, des trous partout et mes chiens creusent, l'un d'eux a trouvé une souris que j'ai sauvée de justesse, mais je ne suis pas tranquille je voudrais qu'elles partent sinon elles vont se faire tuer.Comment faire ( sans leur faire de mal)

----------


## Adee

L'eucalyptus ! Ça doit marcher sur les sauvages, je mettais une goutte d'huile essentielle d'eucalyptus sur mes bas de portes de placards (garde mangé dusoiruandj'aifaimdansmachambre) avec mes ratons pour pas qu'ils volent !

Des cotons imbibés au entrées + effectivement eviter de laisser de la nourriture mais si le local poubelle est à proximité c'est problematique ...
Je pense qu'il y a des alternatives à la deratisations, surtout s'ils mettent des "bonbons empoisonné" qui peuvent tuer les chats etc T_T

Et le SDF sincerement, c'ets pas parce qu'on a pas de maison qu'on doit être dégoutant et irrespectueux hein. M'enfin, le pauvre quand même :/

----------


## hatchiko

les rats, vous êtes sûrs qu'ils sont sauvages déjà? 

et même si ils le sont, les tuer n'est pas franchement la plus sympa des solutions, ils n'avaient jamais posé de soucis avant, là le problème c'est de les voir 
en trouvant une solution à ce monsieur déjà, les rats pourront retourner là où ils vivaient avant (si ce sont des sauvages) 

si ce sont des domestiques qui ont été abandonnés là, eh bien il va falloir les attraper et les confier à une asso

----------


## kevin93

Désolé des rats ont en voyait jamais avant ! 

Oui ce type me dérange ! J vous laisse juste imaginer l'odeur qu'il y'a dans le hall d'escalier ! Vous ouvrez la porte de chez vous il y'a cette odeur vous faites quoi vous ? Vous souriez ? Moi pas ! 
Juste envie qu'il ce casse pour rester poli ! Cet hiver on a du appeler 3 fois la police car; ivre devant la porte, il bloquait le passage allonger en slip ... 
La mairie ne peu rien faire quand ils viennent le chercher il reviens le lendemain ... 

Les rats ont été tués je pense, le gardien a fait appel a une entreprise ! 

Et oui c'était bien des rats "sauvage" je sais encore faire la différence entre rat domestique et rat sauvage  :: 

Merci encore a vous je prend note de vos conseils en cas de retour  ::

----------


## hatchiko

ce qui est super c'est quand tout le monde répond gentiment et qu'en face on a une réponse aussi agréable que la tienne  :: 

Certes ce n'est pas agréable, mais en même temps nous n'y sommes pour rien et peut être plus que la mairie, il faudrait surtout avertir une association compétente pour prendre en charge ces personnes. Parce que quoi qu'il en soit, je doute qu'il ai volontairement choisi cet état. bref. 

tant mieux pour toi si tu es capable de différencier un rat sauvage d'un rat domestique, ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde, et selon moi ,même sauvages ces rats ne méritaient pas forcément la mort

----------


## Jalna

Puis ça avait juste rien à voir avec la choucroute.
Tu demandes des solutions pour les rats, et tu finis par nous faire un message de 10 lignes sur le SDF.

Je pense qu'il y avait de meilleures solutions que de tuer ces pauvres rats, juste parce qu'on en a peur ...
Heureusement qu'on ne cherche pas des solutions d'extermination pour tout ce qui nous fait peur.

----------


## vanessa56640

+1, +2 avant d'arriver à des solutions extrêmes il faut penser aux alternatives ::

----------


## kevin93

Ce n'est pas moi qui est appelé l'entreprise !! Je l'ai dit au début du post je ne suis pas pour leurs mort !!!! 
Ça je ne suis pas comme ça, car si effectivement on tuait tous ce qui nous faisait peur  ::  !! 

Désolé si ma réponse parait désagréable ce n'était pas mon but

----------


## hatchiko

évite les multiples "!" c'est ça qui parait hargneux  ::

----------


## kevin93

Ok désolé c'est une très mauvaise habitudes que j'ai  :: .

----------


## vanessa56640

Et donc on en est ou? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## blush

bha plus de rats ! 

Pour le SDF il faudrait appeler une assistante sociale ...  ::

----------


## Elik@

J'ai une petite question sans doute très naïve... Mais mes grands parents m'ont toujours dit que les cochons d'indes font fuir les rats. J'ai lu au début du sujet que les crottes de furets marche ( ce qui me semble plutôt logique ), mais un cochons d'indes je vois pas comment il pourrais se défendre contre un rat. Alors mythes ou réalité d'après vous? 
Pour sur les cochons d'Indes ne font pas fuir les souris car enfants les cochons d'Inde vivais à l'extérieur et les souris était devenu leurs colocataires.

----------


## chocoflavie

je lance une idée comme ça pour une prochaine fois... mais je pense qu'il y a toujours la solution de la "trappe" pour les rats, comme ça si jamais tu réussit à trapper les rats, tu peux tenter de les liberer ailleurs ensuite, dans un lieu isolé, en bordure de foret ou autre... mais j'imagine que pour que cela soit efficace, il faudrait réussir à les "trapper" tous, 

Elik@ par contre personnelement j'ai plutot souvent entendu des histoires de cochons d'indes attaqués par des rats , bléssés ou tués par des rats d'ailleurs mais je n'ai jamais eu le cas perso

----------

